

Ask HN: Visiting San Francisco in September, recommend startup event? - sdrinf

Hi,<p>I am..<p>* currently in London<p>* working at a startup<p>* as a developer, market engineer, and entrepreneur<p>Planning to<p>* Check out Silicon Valley sometime in September, for 2 weeks,<p>* planning to meet as many people as possible<p>* tapping into the startup energy.<p>Can you recommend an event around this time, where I can do this in a scalable fashion?<p>Many thanks in advance.
======
steventruong
<http://meetup.com> and <http://eventbrite.com> are your friends for finding
local events. Many are not going to be announced until much closer to the
actual event but something to check out if you wanted to meet like minded
folks who are attending events of your interests.

Aside from the above sites, also plan to visit a few coworking spaces while
you're here. Some are open to the public and its a cool way to meet
entrepreneurs and hackers of all kinds. Two very popular ones are Noisebridge
(in San Francisco) and Hacker Dojo (in Mountain View)... They're roughly 45
mins drive apart but you can take public transportation to get between the two
places. They also house events, classes, and meetups.

There are also incubators that are somewhat open to the public that you can
check out (I think StartX at AOL in Palo Alto is one).

Lastly, check these out:

<http://paulgraham.com/seesv.html>

[http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/04/silicon-valley-places-
that-...](http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/04/silicon-valley-places-that-paul-
graham-cant-get-into/)

------
robyates
There's this: <http://www.hackersandfounders.com/> I don't live in Silicon
Valley... yet, so I can't comment on what these are like. There's a possibly I
might be down there during the same time, so feel free to contact me if you
want to meet (contact info's in my profile). Also, maybe go through the SF
Hacker News profiles on the Facebook group and write some "cold emails" to
people:
[http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_114326995294656...](http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_114326995294656&view=doc&id=122632927797396)

------
duiker101
This is something that i wpuld like to learn also. Is your trip already
planned? How much does it cost?

